# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this persons ethnicity/ Classify them

## Johane Derite



----------


## Cato

Ancient Macedonian (edit..mmm probably not, i thought it was Alexander)

Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Johane Derite

> Ancient Macedonian (edit..mmm probably not, i thought it was Alexander)
> 
> Utilizzando Tapatalk


What's your new guess then? : )

----------


## Cato

I'm pretty sure that i have already seen that face  maybe Etruscan (the profile)? He look more Balkanic however..

Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Johane Derite

I'll tell tomorrow. Don't google it : p

----------


## Angela

I think Hellenistic, not Roman. Definitely not Etruscan. 

Maybe Cato is onto something: Macedonian. 

I'd say Alexander from those deepset, downward sloping eyes, but I don't remember Alexander as ever being portrayed with such a masterful, domineering nose, so maybe his father.

The nose and face together do say something near the Balkans to me.

----------


## Johane Derite

> Ancient Macedonian (edit..mmm probably not, i thought it was Alexander)





> I think Hellenistic, not Roman. Definitely not Etruscan. 
> 
> Maybe Cato is onto something: Macedonian. 
> 
> I'd say Alexander from those deepset, downward sloping eye


You were both right! 




It is Alexander, found in the tombs of vergina and made from ivory. 5 sculptures were found of this type of the rest of his family.







This one next to him is said to be his mother Olympias:



This is the famous one of Philip:






The level of realism of these works is the sign of a master of his craft. Either these are very good forgeries or they are more accurate than the more popularized ones we usually see which look quite fake in comparison e.g. :

----------


## Cato

Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Ownstyler

> I think Hellenistic, not Roman. Definitely not Etruscan. 
> 
> Maybe Cato is onto something: Macedonian. 
> 
> I'd say Alexander from those deepset, downward sloping eyes, but I don't remember Alexander as ever being portrayed with such a masterful, domineering nose, so maybe his father.
> 
> The nose and face together do say something near the Balkans to me.


I had actually not noticed downward sloping eyes until my girlfriend pointed it out in me and all my family. For her it was our most distinctive feature.

Are there any particular modern or ancient ethnic groups that you associate the most with this trait?

----------


## Angela

> I had actually not noticed downward sloping eyes until my girlfriend pointed it out in me and all my family. For her it was our most distinctive feature.
> 
> Are there any particular modern or ancient ethnic groups that you associate the most with this trait?



My completely unscientifically supported_ impression_ is that it is more common in southeastern and to some extent south central Europe than in the north of Europe. My eyes have a bit of that downward slope as well, which I didn't even notice myself, but which a make up person told me. She said to give myself a "happier" eye by using eye-liner that goes upwards. 

When that trait is combined with a Dinaric nose I think Balkans or Macedonia. :)

Constantine the Great:



Mostly, my guess was based on memories of Greek and Etruscan art where you see it. 


Greek:



Etruscan:




Most Greek art doesn't represent people with that trait, of course.


Indeed, Archaic Greek art portrayed upward tilting eyes:

----------


## Aspar

...Deleted...

----------


## Yetos

come on

leave alone the sacred ones


*ΟΥΔΕΝΟΣ ΘΝΗΤΟΥ ΟΜΟΙΟΣ

*would you dare to challenge your face with Jesus? Moses, Mohamet?
plz leave Alexanderos alone
*it is sacrilege,,
*

----------


## Leutrim

> come on
> 
> leave alone the sacred ones
> 
> 
> *ΟΥΔΕΝΟΣ ΘΝΗΤΟΥ ΟΜΟΙΟΣ
> 
> *would you dare to challenge your face with Jesus? Moses, Mohamet?
> plz leave Alexanderos alone
> ...


Why you compare Jesus, Moses and Muhammad with Alexander the Great? Thats nonsense.

----------


## Yetos

> Why you compare Jesus, Moses and Muhammad with Alexander the Great? Thats nonsense.


I do not think so,

Nonsense are the 'prophets' you believe.

Not the true men

----------


## Leutrim

> I do not think so,
> 
> Nonsense are the 'prophets' you believe.
> 
> Not the true men


I believe in God, not in prophets.

----------

